# Ideas for a Survival Cache



## ashley8072

Hey all. I'm going to start working on my first Buried Survival Cache, and I'm looking for some ideas on the contents. I know that each BOB is tended to personal needs, but as I'm at work :help:, I can't think of anything but the Basics. I'm planning on stopping at our local Prepper store on the way home, however, they close within minutes of me getting there. So it's gonna be a quick grab of what I don't have. I'd like to get this done today too, while the ground is nice and soft. 

Anyways, the landscape of the cache will be by our 5 acre lake on the property, about half mile from our homes. I will be using a 6gal bucket. The location will be close to some campsites that we already have established there. On the sites already are a standing grill, cut firewood, campfire ring, well w running water (elec. powered) and picnic tables.

Number of persons to be using it wouldn't be important, as long as it's multi-functional as an add on, or as an only BOB. The purpose would be geared not only survival use, but recreational ease too. Something that we could use there, and then also if SHTF, it would be worth taking. I just feel like there's something missing in what I've got so far. Any ideas?

My list so far includes:
1st Aid kit that will include ointments for poison ivy, bug bites, burn cream, and hook removal in skin.
Tarp (hoping to get a 7x9 to roll up reasonably)
Hammock
Retractable fishing pole already spooled w line
Extra spool of line
Fishing Kit
Roll of HD Foil (for cooking the fish over fire)
10+ pairs latex gloves
Crank Flashlight/Radio
Ammo (our most popular rounds would be .40, .22lr and 12ga)
Few lightsticks
Fire Making Kit
Shower Kit w baby wipes
Pocket Stove (preferably my butane powered one, w large canister of butane)
Bug Spray
2-3 Knives (filet and other)
Towel and washrag (if I can't fit the towel, then just the rags)
Toilet paper
$50 in small bills
Large Trash Bags
My own Heirloom Seeds, just in case INCH
100ft paracord

Food wise. Planning on including a medium cookpot and a large military fork and spoon. Along with some of the dehydrated 1 pot meals that I've made. Throwing in some no-cook eats and treats like pkgd tuna and protein bars.

Filling in what space is left with bottled water.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Extra socks, boots, underwear, and foot powder. I'd probably make a seperate cache of winter clothes. Over counter meds like ibuprophen and antifungals with maybe some vitamins to round out your diet might be good. Just off the top of the noggin. Good on ya for getting it done. A lot of people think about these things yet they never become a reality.


----------



## mojo4

I would add in a few bars of handmade soap. Unlike the store brands that don't last some handmade bar soaps last for months of heavy use. Plus it helps with clothes too. Add in a pound of sodium hypochlorite (pool shock). It costs 5 bucks per pound at your local pool supply store and depending on the concentration you can make bleach (super valuable to decontaminate items or people) or just to purify water. 1 pound purifies around 10000 gallons. More people die of disease and uncleanliness than starvation. Keep sanitation high on your priority list!!


----------



## 101airborne

If the caches are part of your get home plan or a plan to bug out to a safe location items like food ( dehyds or MRE's) water and such would be a good idea. That will help keep your BOB lighter and easier to carry, also maybe some ammo if you have a firearm as part of your BOB stuff. Extra flashlight bulbs and batteries as well. Crack bottom also had some very good suggestions.


----------



## ashley8072

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Extra socks, boots, underwear, and foot powder. I'd probably make a seperate cache of winter clothes. Over counter meds like ibuprophen and antifungals with maybe some vitamins to round out your diet might be good. Just off the top of the noggin. Good on ya for getting it done. A lot of people think about these things yet they never become a reality.


Socks! Def gonna throw some in there. Those are easy to fit just about anyone, and double for gloves if needed. First aid kit has the over counter stuff in it too (ibuprofen, anti diarrhea, sinus stuff). Multivitamins will be good to add too. I found an old pack able raincoat that I don't use anymore when I go backpacking, I threw that in too.



mojo4 said:


> I would add in a few bars of handmade soap. Unlike the store brands that don't last some handmade bar soaps last for months of heavy use. Plus it helps with clothes too. Add in a pound of sodium hypochlorite (pool shock). It costs 5 bucks per pound at your local pool supply store and depending on the concentration you can make bleach (super valuable to decontaminate items or people) or just to purify water. 1 pound purifies around 10000 gallons. More people die of disease and uncleanliness than starvation. Keep sanitation high on your priority list!!


The bar soap that I put in is from the organic store. Capable of using it on hair, body and clothes. It's great stuff, and well worth the $1 each. Pool shock is a great add too. We've got loads of it for the pool, and don't need it since we're not opening this year. That will be great space saver!

We weren't able to get home before dark tonight, so my cache gets an extra day.  Plus, it was still raining. By the time I got everything vacuumed sealed, I've got plenty room for more stuff.


----------



## ashley8072

101airborne said:


> If the caches are part of your get home plan or a plan to bug out to a safe location items like food ( dehyds or MRE's) water and such would be a good idea. That will help keep your BOB lighter and easier to carry, also maybe some ammo if you have a firearm as part of your BOB stuff. Extra flashlight bulbs and batteries as well. Crack bottom also had some very good suggestions.


Exactly what I've been working on.  Keep our BOBs ultralight and more room for personal gear like clothing, and then some basics for each of us in case we get split up. I try to only purchase multi-use clothing for us all. Like fast dry material, zip off pant legs, reversible jackets for hot rain and cold weather. I did think about battery powered items, but I'm not completely sure about them being underground. Is there a chance that they could pop and leak?


----------



## Lake Windsong

Duct tape, dental floss, marker, paracord or strong rope. None of these take up alot of space and are multifuntional.


----------



## Navajo

Well if you have to resort to a buried cache, you are really in deep doo-doo

So that means you will be either carrying nothing (cause you had to run or escape ) or very little since you didn't grab everything you need and feel a need to unbury your treasure.

I would bury what I need to start over and live life on the run. And these means run...so you aren't going to carrying alot, so adjust what you bury to what you can carry every day, day in day out for who knows how long.


----------



## Jerry D Young

Here are some ideas from simple caches to very large ones for a MAG. They were developed in the 80s, so need some up-dating that I don't have time to do right now. Some of the specific items have changed, but the type of items are pretty much the same now, as then. Not everyone needs every cache or every item in every cache. They are just idea and reminder lists. Take them for what they are worth.

Simple supply cache

Environment proof container
Back pack
Water
Food
Change of clothes
Utility knife
First-aid kit
Water purification tablets
Disposable lighter
Match safe w/matches
Mini flashlight w/lithium battery

Travel route cache

Environment proof containers
4+	5-gal cans gasoline
2+	5-gal cans water
24+	MRE's
1+	sets fluid changes (oil, antifreeze, etc)
1+	sets replacement parts (belts, hoses, etc)
1+	sets major parts (alternator, starter, etc)
2+	mounted spare tires

Re-supply Cache

Water bladder for refilling canteens/hydration packs
MRE's/Lifeboat rations/pemmican/jerky/gorp
Drink mixes/condiments
100 rounds .45ACP
2 x 140 rounds .308 in 5 round stripper clips in bandoleer
2 x 210 rounds .223 in 10 round stripper clips in bandoleer
20 rounds .32ACP
1000 rounds .22LR

Financial cache
1	environment proof container	
1-3+	packets legal tender currency ($100 - $10,000 each)
1-3+	packets legal tender coins ($20 - $250 each)
10-1000+	blank barter slips
10-100+	0.1 oz gold coins
1-10+	1.0 oz gold coins
2-20+	50 count rolls silver dimes
1-10+	40 count rolls silver quarters
1-5+	1.00-1.05 carat/VVS-1 clarity/F color/round brilliant cut diamonds

Retreat Supply Cache

4+	environment proof containers
1+	personal gear bag
1 sleeping bag
3+ changes clothes
3+ changes underwear
1 ditty bag with personal items

1	chemical toilet
1	case with toilet paper & toilet items
1 water container w/spigot
3	replacement water containers
1	case with kitchen items
3	cases w/rations
2	gray water wheeled tanks
2	black water wheeled tanks
1	case with solar shower and shower items
1	case lighting products
1	case folding table and chairs (4)

Base Camp Cache

Environment proof containers w/

Star-plate building sets w/
star plates
foundation blocks
stringers
floor panels w/insulation
side/roof panels w/insulation
door panel w/door & insulation
adjacent building interconnect panels
assembly hardware & tools

Communications equipment cases w/
Solar panel w/stand
Battery bank
AC battery charger
1-3 antenna stands w/antennas
Portable TV
Portable computer
Perimeter alarm system
Cellular phone
Citizens Band SSB radio
2-4 NOAA NWS weather radios w/SAME feature
2-4 emergency frequency monitors
1-2 Public Service Band scanners
HF General Coverage receiver
HF Amateur Band radio
Amateur radio computer/terminal
Public Service Band radio/repeater
Business Band radio/repeater
VHF Amateur radio/repeater
Aircraft Band radio
VHF Marine Band radio
HF Marine Band radio
2-6 GMRS/FRS Band handhelds w/chargers
2-6 Business Band handhelds w/chargers
2-6 VHF Amateur handhelds w/chargers
1-2 Air Band handhelds w/chargers
1-2 VHF Marine Band handhelds w/chargers
2-6 PS Band scanner handhelds w/chargers
2-6 rechargeable flashlights w/chargers
Extra radio & flashlight battery packs
Extra radio & flashlight battery chargers

Combat equipment cases w/
2-6 fully loaded combat harnesses each w/handgun & rifle
2-6 large fully loaded backpacks each w/machete & shotgun
1-2 Barrett Light-Fifty Model 85 .50 BMG semi-auto sniper rifles w/
20x auto-trajectory scope
Padded sling
Tripod (opt)
20 10-round magazines in 4 5-magazine bandoleers
Aluminum storage case
1-2 Steyr-Mannlicher SSG P-II .308 bolt-action sniper rifles w/
Polymer stock
QD scope mount
4-12 x 40 variable auto-trajectory scope
Passive night vision scope/laser sight
Sling
Threaded barrel (opt)
Screw on suppressor (opt)
Belt mount polymer scope case
10 5-round magazines in 2 5-magazine pouches
10 10-round magazines in 2 5-magazine bandoleers
Aluminum carry case
1-6 cases w/extra ammunition

Camp equipment cases w/
6-10 person tent (opt)
Large tarp/awning w/poles, stakes & rope (opt)
2-6 sleeping bags w/pads
Heater
Fuel bottles/cans
Insect repellent

Camp equipment cases w/
1-3 lanterns
Fuel bottles/cans
2-6 folding stools
Folding table
Insect repellent

Hunting/fishing equipment cases w/
1-2 .22 RF rifles each w/scope, sling & extra ammunition
1-2 12/20 gauge hunting shotguns each w/sling & Poly-choke
1-3 Center-fire hunting rifles each w/scope & sling
Fishing equipment
Game preparation equipment
Ammunition

Kitchen cases
Stove
Lantern
Water purification tablets
Water purifier
Fuel bottles/cans
Pots/pans/dishes/utensils
2 dishpans
Hand washing & dishwashing equipment
2 1-gal water bottles w/pumps
Condiments & basics
Coffee/tea/bullion/hot choc mix

Rations cases
5-gal water containers w/spigots

Equipment cases w/
Chemical toilet
Privacy screen
Toilet paper
Toilet chemical
Folding shovel
1-3 waste containers
1-3 water refill containers
Hand washing equipment

Equipment cases w/
1-2 3-gal Sun-shower bags
Privacy screen
Small folding stand
2 1-gal water bottles w/pumps
Small dishpan
Mirror
Wash cloths & towels
Basic toiletries

Equipment cases w/
Fuel bottles/cans
Toilet paper
Toilet chemical
Toiletries
Mantles
Batteries
Insect repellent

Equipment cases w/extra food consumables
Condiments
Basics
Coffee/tea/bullion/hot choc mix

Equipment case w/
Chain saw
Fuel can
Oil cans
Spare parts
Tools

Equipment cases w/
AC alternator
Power cords
Fuel cans
Maintenance items

Large tool cases w/tools
5-gal cans fuel

Gravity flow fresh water piping system (opt) w/
Intake filter/screen
Storage bladder
Solar heater storage bladder
Receiving Basin w/
Valves
Drain connection
Pipe lengths
Fittings
Tools

Gravity flow waste water piping system (opt) w/
Pipe supports/levelers
Pipe lengths
Fittings
Tools

Water well installation/piping system (opt) w/
Point/strainer
Casing
Fittings
Lift bucket w/
Stand
Crank
Cable
Gravity flow piping fill basin (opt)
Solar pump w/solar panel (opt)
Windmill pump (opt)

Field construction gear:
plumb bob
level
square
compass
protractor
rule
scribe
guideline string
chalk stick
wax stick
lumber measure
2 axe
2 shovel
2 machete
2 pick-mattock
2 post hole diggers
felling saw
crosscut saw
rip saw
planking saw
finishing saw
mallet
wedges
sledge hammer
rock drills
2 block & tackle
chain hoist
adze
froe
heavy mallet
broadax (to square logs for cabin building) (12" log gave 8" timber)
hewind dog (to hold logs in position while squaring
light mallet
wood rasps
wood chisels
brace drill & wood boring bits
draw knife
plane
carving knifes
sanding stone
hammer
metal file
honing stone
strop
saw setting & sharpening tools
2 snow saw
2 snow knife
4 snow block molds
2 snow shovel
rope
cord
wire
plastic sheeting
gorilla tape
assortment of fasteners (nails, screws, bolts & nuts, etc)
mechanic's tools (basic set of tools)

Gardening tools:
2 shovels
2 garden rakes
2 garden hoes
6 #10 cans LTS non-hybrid seeds

Food Preservation Cache

4 Pressure Canner Cases
41½-quart All American aluminum canner
spare parts kit (2 gauges, 2 weights, vent, 2 complete clamps, 10 overpressure plugs)
canning tools
lid wrench
jar lifter
canning funnel
lid wand
4 jar racks
lid sterilizer rack
12 soft cotton dish cloths

100 12-count case 1-quart regular mouth Ball canning jars
10 cases of 24 boxes 12-count regular mouth rings with lids
10 cases of 60 boxes 12-count regular mouth lids
5,000 Tattler reusable jar lids
10,000 Tattler reusable seal rings

canning salt
sugar
pickling mixes
sweet pickle mix
dill pickle mix
bread & butter pickle mix
breakfast sausage seasoning
summer sausage seasoning
sausage cases
fermenting mix

All American Canner Senior Electric #9000 can sealer for #10, #12, & #3 cans
Conversion parts for #2½ cans
Set of replacement parts

All American Canner #7502 can sealer for #10, #12, & #3 cans
Conversion parts for #2½ cans
Set of replacement parts

Empty #10 cans w/lids
Empty #12 cans w/lids
Empty #3 cans w/lids
Empty #2½ cans w/lids
Empty #2 cans w/lids

Mylar impulse 24" sealer
6-gallon 5-mill Mylar bags 20x30
6-gallon 5-mill Mylar bags 26x36
6-gallon buckets
500cc oxy absorber
100cc oxy absorber
300cc oxy absorber
2000cc oxy absorber

Excaliber 148sqft commercial dehydrator
Dehydrator accessories

Pro Smoker 200# electric smoker
Smoker accessories
Smoker wood chips

Cabela's CG-15 15" vacuum sealer
20'x8" bulk bag material
20'x11.5" bulk bag material
20'x15" bulk bag material

jerky maker
meat slicer
meat grinder
meat mixer
meat tenderizer
meat saw
sausage stuffer
pickling crocks
fermenting crocks

 
Fuel/automotive trade goods cache

500+	blank barter slips

4+	55-gallon drums gasoline w/hand pump
2+	55-gallon drums diesel fuel w/hand pump
2+	55-gallon drums kerosene w/hand pump
1+	55-gallon drum Pri-G w/hand pump
1+	55-gallon drum Pri-D w/hand pump
20+	1-gallon cans Coleman fuel (Napthalene)(Good Zippo fuel, too)
100+	1-lb propane cylinders

20+	5-gallon fuel cans
20+	2.5-gallon fuel cans
50+	1-gallon screw top metal cans
50+	1-quart screw top metal cans
50+	1-pint screw top metal cans

10+	1-liter bottles of battery acid

10+	gallon jugs windshield washer fluid
10+	gallon jugs anti-freeze
10+	cases 1-quart 10w30 motor oil
10+	pints brake fluid
10+	quarts transmission fluid
10+	quarts power steering fluid
2+	cans wheel bearing grease

20+	fuse kits

 
Re-equip Cache

combat harness/vest w/
2 canteen covers each w/
GI stainless steel canteen
GI stainless steel canteen cup
Bottle of Potable Aqua water purification tablets
3 to 10 magazine pouches each w/1 to 5 loaded rifle magazines
Bianchi UM-4 hand gun holster w/semi-auto handgun
1 to 3 bandoleers w/rifle ammunition in stripper clips
cleaning gear pouch w/field cleaning gear
bipod pouch w/rifle bipod
radio pouch/pack w/radio
electronics pouch w/GPS
map case
entrenching tool cover w/Cold Steel Special Forces e-tool
machete scabbard w/Cold Steel 24" machete
bayonet scabbard w/bayonet
field knife scabbard w/Glock Model 81
combat knife scabbard w/Cold Steel ODA
first-aid kit pouch w/individual first aid kit
compass pouch w/Brunton Pocket Transit
shoulder/musette/dump bag
butt pack
small back pack (Kifaru Marauder)(see 72 hour listing)
large back pack (Kifaru EMR, Lowe Loco Pack Mark II)(see separate listing)

semi-auto rifle w/ (HK-91/M1A/M1 Garand/Steyr AUG/AR-15)
folding/collapsible/bullpup stock
bipod
sling
bayonet
scope/NVD/laser sight/flashlight (opt)
7-10 loaded magazines or clips (70-500 rounds)
1-3 bandoleers of ammo in magazines, clips or stripper clips (70-250 rounds each)
magazine loader
semi-auto pistol w/ (Glock 21/ParaOrdinance P14/Colt 1911A1)
3-7 loaded magazines (15-140 rounds) 
combat knife
cleaning kit
spare parts/repair kit (tools, springs, firing pins, etc)

large back pack (Kifaru EMR)

externally loaded w/
nylon machete sheath w/
24" Cold Steel machete
8" bastard cut mill file
nylon shotgun scabbard w/
Remington 11-87 shotgun w/
Poly-Choke
6-round sidesaddle
nylon butt stock shell holder
Camelback 3L bladder & cover
nylon 2-quart canteen pouch w/
2-quart plastic canteen
bottle of Potable Aqua water purification tablets
nylon pouch w/Cold Steel Special Forces entrenching tool
nylon pouch w/Cold Steel Rifleman's Tomahawk
nylon pouch w/extended first-aid/trauma kit (see separate listing)
nylon pouch (or pocket) w/Gore-Tex rain suit
map case w/
Brunton 1SJET map compass
maps
markers
sextant
dividers
parallel rule
compass protractor
water proof stuff bag w/
Quallofill sleeping bag
Therma-rest self-inflating mattress
cotton sleeping bag liner
stuff bag w/
Gore-Tex sleeping bag cover
gear bag w/
Eureka Trooper nylon tent w/
fly
two doors each w/snow snorkel
stakes
shock corded aluminum poles
gear bag w/
rappelling harness
gear pouches w/
carabineers
figure-8/gated rappelling rack
chocks
pitons
ascenders
slide pulley
rock/ice hammer
leather rope gloves
rope abrasion sleeve
rope

internally loaded w/
ditty bag w/Katadyn water purifier
ditty bag w/
zip-lock bags
surgical tubing
funnel
sheet of plastic film
ditty bag w/
packets of salt
tea/coffee/hot chocolate/bouillon/cider
match safe w/lifeboat matches
disposable lighter
Blast Match 
ditty bag w/
2-8 zip-lock bags each w/one pound of gorp
2-8 zip-lock bags each w/ ½ pound of jerky
6-12 pemmican bars
2-6 ditty bags each w/2-5 MRE's
ditty bag w/
can opener
packet of foil
skewer
fire grill
match safe w/lifeboat matches
disposable lighter
magnesium fire starter
Blast Match
packet of tinder
ditty bag w/
MSR X-GK multi-fuel stove
MSR cook kit
utensils
stove maintenance kit
disposable lighter
match safe w/lifeboat matches
ditty bag w/
Brunton Glorp LED lantern
4 spare NiMh rechargeable batteries
ditty bag w/
Candle Light lantern
disposable lighter
match safe w/lifeboat matches
ditty bag w/
extra stove fuel bottles (Sigg/MSR/Brunton)
extra Candle Light lantern candles
ditty bag w/
foot powder
tissues
moist towelettes
folding basin
soap
washcloth
towel
razor
shaving soap/cream
shaving brush
toothbrush
tooth powder/paste
dental floss
hair brush
comb
cosmetics
toilet paper packet
feminine napkins/tampons
disinfectant
dish detergent
garbage bags
whisk broom & dustpan
playing cards
letter writing material
diary/journal

 
 
Retreat Supply Cache

4+	environment proof containers
1+	personal gear bag
1 sleeping bag
3+ changes clothes
3+ changes underwear
1 ditty bag with personal items

1	chemical toilet
1	case with toilet paper & toilet items
1 water container w/spigot
3	replacement water containers
1	case with kitchen items
3	cases w/rations
2	gray water wheeled tanks
2	black water wheeled tanks
1	case with solar shower and shower items
1	case lighting products
1	case folding table and chairs (4)

 

Bulk trade goods cache

Diamant #525 grain grinder to grind grains for customer
spare Diamant grinding plates

Katadyn Expedition water filter to make clean water for customer
spare Katadyn Expedition water filter element
weighing scale to measure out items
set various scoops, funnels, etc. for measuring & transferring goods
5/6/7-gallon dispensing containers (to hold filtered water)

blank barter slips

5/6/7 gallon buckets w/lids for water (deposit)
1-gallon zip-lock bags/cloth bags (deposit)
1-quart zip-lock bags/cloth bags (deposit)
medium paper sacks/cloth bags (deposit)
small paper sacks/cloth bags (deposit)
pint cans w/screw lids (deposit)
small envelopes/zip-lock bags for spices/meds/etc

20# propane cylinder for refilling from large home tank
1-lb propane cylinders
10-lb bags charcoal briquettes
5-gallon buckets of pool shock (to make bleach)

Cases of
#2½ cans baking powder
#2½ cans baking soda
#2½ cans corn starch
#2½ cans or vacuum packed spices (cream of tartar, Allspice, season salt, pepper, mild chili powder, cinnamon, ginger, Italian seasoning, lemon pepper, nutmeg, spaghetti sauce spice, taco mix, parsley, sage, rosemary, thyme, clove, BBQ mix, basil, cumin, oregano, Paprika, anise, cayenne, garlic, curry mix, mustard, celery seed, turmeric, chives, tobasco, caraway seed, cardamom, dill, fennel, tarragon, coriander, Worcestershire sauce, spearmint, peppermint, savory, mace)
2 ounce bottles of extracts (Vanilla, mint, peppermint, butterscotch, maple, almond, anise)
1-lb packages yeast

Buckets of
wheat
rice
pinto beans
great northern beans
cornmeal
sugar
olive oil
coconut oil
shortening powder
iodized salt
kosher salt
powdered milk
vegetable stew mix
dried eggs
nutty granola
butter powder
cheese blend
tomato powder
macaroni
noodles
spaghetti noodles
rolled oats
peanut butter powder
honey
beef bouillon
chicken bouillon
beef TVP
chicken TVP
ham TVP
hard candy

rolls of toilet paper
bundles of red shop rags as reusable TP substitute

100# bags fertilizer

100# bags non-iodized canning salt

Large containers of simple homemade cleaner ingredients (Baking soda, Vinegar, rubbing alcohol, washing soda, Borax, mild dish detergent [castile soap], cream of tartar, hydrogen peroxide, Lemon juice, sodium percarbonate, salt, corn starch, olive oil)

Just my opinion.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Wow Jerry. Comprehensive list. I'd be in underground bunker territory if I had all that to bury. One day, he says with a whistful sigh, one day


----------



## helicopter5472

Whoo, If you include max. amounts of currency/diamonds were talking more than my home and property, cars/trucks.... 
Good thing I have 80% of that stuff....


----------



## LincTex

Latex gloves will store for a couple of years.... by then it would be a good idea to dig it up anyway and have a good look at the contents!! 

Calcium Hypochlorite (pool shock) MUST be stored in some sort of incredible container. It free gases chlorine when any humidity at all gets near it. I have seen the destruction that can occur to various materials stored in the same vicinity, so make sure this stuff is stored with incredible precautions.


----------



## ashley8072

I wonder if I've got enough ink to print Jerry's compile?  I did realize something though. If I needed to use the cache as part of a "spider hole" situation, I'd want some Boom Booms. As we had much leftover from being rained out during our Independence Day, I put in a few boxes of different things. I threw in a jar of peanut butter too.  I did add duct tape. I can't believe I forgot that too! That's almost a BSA motto. Never forget the tape. 

We buried it this morning. However, my DH says that we should put one by his parents' house now. lol! They live about 10mi away.


----------



## weedygarden

*What size bunker would that need?*

Jerry D. Young, that is an awesome, comprehensive list.

I am wondering if you have all of that, or are close, because I wonder what size cellar or bunker a person would need to contain that?

Maybe a couple, or a few cellars would be good to keep things more secure?


----------



## 101airborne

ashley8072 said:


> and then some basics for each of us in case we get split up. . I did think about battery powered items, but I'm not completely sure about them being underground. Is there a chance that they could pop and leak?


I don't think that you have to worry about the batteries popping and leaking. I could happen but if you use cache tubes like I do and bury them upright and put the batteries toward the bottom (in a Ziploc bag) then they should maintain a pretty constant cool temperature and be fine.

About the basics you mentioned. Good idea, something else I didn't see anyone mention is a compass and maps. I have printed out road maps in each cache as well as topo maps. IMHO it's a good idea that EVERYONE including kids old enough to learn be taught how to navigate with map and compass. That way if something happens and route A is unavailable you have maps for routes B,C, and D to get you where your going. Plus hopefully caches along those routes to just in case.


----------



## Jerry D Young

helicopter5472 said:


> Whoo, If you include max. amounts of currency/diamonds were talking more than my home and property, cars/trucks....
> Good thing I have 80% of that stuff....


Gotta remember that these lists were done in the mid 80s and had very little updating since then. Silver was under $5.00 an ounce, and gold under $300 an ounce, with the same diamond that is now $20,000 or more, only $5,000 back then.

I really do need to update them for current times.

Just my opinion.


----------



## LincTex

101airborne said:


> I don't think that you have to worry about the batteries popping and leaking.


Unless they are RAYOVAC


----------



## 101airborne

LincTex said:


> Unless they are RAYOVAC


LOL I think those'll pop laying on the table if your even looking at them.


----------



## Magus

One blew up in my answering machine last week.it was ten minutes out of the package.
rayovac sucks.


----------



## crabapple

My home, with my BOB & BOV are 18 miles from my BOL.
Let see if I got this right:
BOB- bug out bag
BOV- bug out vehicle
BOL-bug out land/ second home where you hope to make your stand.
My BOB/BOV are 18 miles from my BOL.
Where would I have my "travel route cache"
Where would I have my "resupply cache"
I have no planned to need a "retreat cache"
I am leaving the city, to move out into the woodland/farmland.
I may have to take another route, but retreat is not in the plans.
How do I keep the caches safe until I need them if I do not own the land they are buried on?
The plan is to move alone the back roads to the route to the BOL.
There are 3 routes out of town, to the North to the BOL.
1)Interstate, 2) two lane pave road A 3)two lane pave road B


----------



## Jerry D Young

crabapple said:


> My home, with my BOB & BOV are 18 miles from my BOL.
> Let see if I got this right:
> BOB- bug out bag
> BOV- bug out vehicle
> BOL-bug out land/ second home where you hope to make your stand. (or Bug Out Location)
> My BOB/BOV are 18 miles from my BOL.
> Where would I have my "travel route cache" You really wouldn't need one.
> Where would I have my "resupply cache" Somewhere on the BOL property, if possible. Within 2 miles for sure.
> I have no planned to need a "retreat cache" Not many will.
> I am leaving the city, to move out into the woodland/farmland.
> I may have to take another route, but retreat is not in the plans.
> How do I keep the caches safe until I need them if I do not own the land they are buried on? There are no guaranties. Picking a good spot, placing the cache when no one is around, good camouflage are all things that reduce the chance of discovery.
> The plan is to move alone the back roads to the route to the BOL.
> There are 3 routes out of town, to the North to the BOL.
> 1)Interstate, 2) two lane pave road A 3)two lane pave road B


The lists are not for every prepper to have every cache. They are just ideas that people can use to set up their own caches, for the different reasons they might have.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Jerry D Young

weedygarden said:


> Jerry D. Young, that is an awesome, comprehensive list.
> 
> I am wondering if you have all of that, or are close, because I wonder what size cellar or bunker a person would need to contain that?
> 
> Maybe a couple, or a few cellars would be good to keep things more secure?


Sorry I missed this when you posted it.

Thanks!

No, I don't have all of that. Never have, and doubt I ever will.

I've had a couple of the smaller caches, when I lived in rural Missouri. I only have one out here in Nevada, and it is a small one, too.

I don't think anyone would want anywhere close to all of those caches listed. They are simply idea lists for those that might want or need a certain type of cache. And they certainly wouldn't all be located together in a single place. That would be a whole BOL/Retreat set up.

Just pick and choose the items needed and use a suitable container, pick a good place, put the cache in place when you are sure no one is around, return the area to its natural state, and add some camouflage if needed.

Caches do not necessarily have to be buried. There are other options.

And it is better to have several small, redundant caches than large ones with large quantities of items. Spread the risk around.

Just my opinion.


----------



## LincTex

crabapple said:


> Where would I have my "travel route cache"


Do you at least know anyone on the route? You need to make sure you know some folks' place along the way so you can stop and rest if needed....


----------



## crabapple

Thanks, Jerry D Young for the list, the Ideals & the clarification.
I have 10 acres as my Bug out location, many small caches sounds good.

LincTex, 18 miles is a short run for a bov, in fact the weak point is that it is a short run.
It is the best I have, with three other families that live around the BOL.
These are persons who will stand with us against them/ the others.
But it would not hurt to have friends alone the way.
This sounds like : Terminator II.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## LincTex

crabapple said:


> LincTex, 18 miles is a short run for a bov.


It is *ONLY* short if you do NOT have to overcome any obstacles!

5 miles into the 18.... if you hit a roadblock and have your tires taken out, those last 13 miles will take HOURS to travel..... and may have additional challenges. Friends (or at least acquaintances) along the route will prove more valuable than you can imagine... even if it is just to get some water.... or to sit down and rest a bit without getting shot at.


----------



## RoseAlba

I have a small, 70 year old house on a canal in Florida so my space is very limited and I have had to find very creative ways to prep and stash (at least until I can buy a small place off the grid).

One of the things that I'd recommend stashing in your off-site would be a couple of traveling foldable backpacks/daypack. They fold up really small but when you unfold them they are a pretty good size parachute material backpack. That way if you have to carry any of the things from your off site/bug out site you have something to carry with.

I'd also recommend a water filter of some sort. You can get some great small backpacking water filters that you can store and I'd also include a small bottle of water purifier tabs as opposed to the chlorine tabs. They are cheap and much easier to store. I always carry a small bottle in my travel bag when I go anywhere out of the country even. (One of my friends was caught at a resort hotel in Mexico after a hurricane for a week with very little clean water and it was horrid.)

Last, I'd recommend a tarp - you can do a million things with it. If you are so inclined, you can even coat it with Rustoleum "Neverwet" which is awesome stuff. I have coated our backpacks with it and rain gear.


----------



## LincTex

ashley8072 said:


> I will be using a 6gal bucket.
> 
> Tarp (hoping to get a 7x9 to roll up reasonably)


Don't roll it tight - roll it loose so it *just fits* inside the bucket, and then stuff everything inside of it.


----------



## ashley8072

LincTex said:


> Don't roll it tight - roll it loose so it *just fits* inside the bucket, and then stuff everything inside of it.


Yep. Tried rolling it a couple times before realizing that it's a bag/liner itself. My recent trip to Vegas has kept me from putting my 3rd cache in the ground, but I have so far done one at our property lake, and then one for my Dad at his house. All stocked up on hotel soaps and things, I'm ready to start packing up my 3rd one and getting it in the ground before Fall. I'm going to go a bit heavy on food in this one though. I've got a backpacking trip coming up beginning next year, and that would be a great time to rotate this one.


----------



## Jimmy24

I have now 7 caches. All are 6 inch pvc. 
They are cached for 2 reasons. 
One is a complete BOB for a sure enough bad situation, where I get away with my skin...the rest are strictly resupply. I have 4 basic calibers for my weapons. Each has some of all 4. 
All have water "drugs" and 2 also have water filters, along with 2 liters of bottled water in each. 
All have several ways of making fire. 
All have a bar of soap. 
All have minor FAKs.
All have rope and paracord.
All have a knives.
All have a small fishing kit.
All have a large rat trap.
All have a replacement pair of my prescript glasses.
All have a complete change of clothes along with a light coat.
All have O2, H2O absorbers along with N2 purging.

I just recently dug 3 up that had been in the ground for 6 years. All were fine. 

I've used them for over 30 years. It is getting better now a days though. There are many more products to store things inside the tube. Isolating items is a plus. Vacuum bags WILL make things fit....

Jimmy


----------



## DCcam87

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Extra socks, boots, underwear, and foot powder. I'd probably make a seperate cache of winter clothes. Over counter meds like ibuprophen and antifungals with maybe some vitamins to round out your diet might be good. Just off the top of the noggin. Good on ya for getting it done. A lot of people think about these things yet they never become a reality.


To me, the list is pretty good. Like CrackbottomLouis said, extra socks and foot powder will go a long way. I was in the military for 5 years and did a LOT of walking. Nothing will stop you and put you out of action faster then wet feet and socks. For foot powder I would suggest using gold bond triple action (blue bottle). It even helps fix prickly heat and chafed skin.


----------



## cqp33

Just wanted to comment on this thread, great info here guys! This was a great read! 

At Jimmy24 - love the 6" PVC tube idea, burying it wouldn't require you to dig have way to China if you bury it long laying down but I have a question for you, how have you sealed the ends of your PVC? Just wondering since yours have lasted for so long in the ground.


----------



## Jimmy24

cqp33 said:


> Just wanted to comment on this thread, great info here guys! This was a great read!
> 
> At Jimmy24 - love the 6" PVC tube idea, burying it wouldn't require you to dig have way to China if you bury it long laying down but I have a question for you, how have you sealed the ends of your PVC? Just wondering since yours have lasted for so long in the ground.


It took me years to work something out. I tired clean out plugs, not dependable. Used Vaseline, silicone to seal the threads. Even tried it on the caps....they all leaked.

I glue on end caps. I then attach with a bunch of wraps of duct tape, a 16" piece of 1/2" pvc pipe. I put 4 hack saw blades covered in Vaseline in the tubes and glue the ends on. I can get into those tubes fairly easy to retrieve the blades to cut the 6" glued on caps. I'm sure there are better ways, but mine have proven to stay dry.

I forgot to mention that I also have buried ammo cans in the past that were covered with silicone and they survived for over 4 years in the ground.

I bury my tubes horizontal and vertical. Post hole diggers work fine for the vertical. That works well in a area where you don't have a good spot for a horizontal hide.

Oh yeah, make sure to use sch 40 pipe. The drain type pipe has not worked well for me.

Jimmy


----------



## LincTex

I can't get ammo cans anywhere. 
The next best thing I can come up with (and still be somewhat affordable) is water coolers. I am making some caches from these:









They are very strong, and are also water-tight. I don't know if they could ever be direct buried *unless* it is in rocky/sandy soil with very good natural drainage.


----------



## Jimmy24

LincTex said:


> I can't get ammo cans anywhere.
> The next best thing I can come up with (and still be somewhat affordable) is water coolers. I am making some caches from these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are very strong, and are also water-tight. I don't know if they could ever be direct buried *unless* it is in rocky/sandy soil with very good natural drainage.


Dang, I never thought of a water cooler. I'm sure direct burial would shorten their life span. I would think they would make good storage in a sunlight free environment. Maybe inside a barn, covered in hay, other gobblely-goo stack on and around it. Most may not pay it much attention.

Good idea.

Jimmy


----------



## Norse

Five gallon buckets with gamma lids make pretty good containers. A little food grade silicone on the seal will maintain a airtight seal for years. Especially if you live in arid regions or can make a stash below the frost line.


----------



## Norse

LincTex said:


> I can't get ammo cans anywhere.
> The next best thing I can come up with (and still be somewhat affordable) is water coolers. I am making some caches from these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are very strong, and are also water-tight. I don't know if they could ever be direct buried *unless* it is in rocky/sandy soil with very good natural drainage.


What do you do about the drain hole?


----------



## camo2460

The Igloo idea is a good one, I wonder if you coated it with some thing like a liquid truck bed liner if it wouldn't extend the life of the container under ground?


----------



## LincTex

Norse said:


> What do you do about the drain hole?


Just push it open, put thin bead of silicone around the valve "plunger" and let the spring do the rest.



camo2460 said:


> The Igloo idea is a good one, I wonder if you coated it with some thing like a liquid truck bed liner if it wouldn't extend the life of the container under ground?


I am suppose it would. Keeping it out of sunlight would help a lot. If a person has no plan to use it for a while, I would silicone around the lid once it's tight. A pocket knife would be needed to open it again, though.


----------



## alergyfree

Norse said:


> Five gallon buckets with gamma lids make pretty good containers. A little food grade silicone on the seal will maintain a airtight seal for years. Especially if you live in arid regions or can make a stash* below the frost line.*


I believe to be real important and so far only mentioned once in this thread


----------



## LincTex

End of summer clearance sale! $8 each for one gallon sized:










Made two caches... need to go find a nice place to put them.


----------



## readytogo

ashley8072 said:


> Hey all. I'm going to start working on my first Buried Survival Cache, and I'm looking for some ideas on the contents. I know that each BOB is tended to personal needs, but as I'm at work :help:, I can't think of anything but the Basics. I'm planning on stopping at our local Prepper store on the way home, however, they close within minutes of me getting there. So it's gonna be a quick grab of what I don't have. I'd like to get this done today too, while the ground is nice and soft.
> 
> Anyways, the landscape of the cache will be by our 5 acre lake on the property, about half mile from our homes. I will be using a 6gal bucket. The location will be close to some campsites that we already have established there. On the sites already are a standing grill, cut firewood, campfire ring, well w running water (elec. powered) and picnic tables.
> 
> Number of persons to be using it wouldn't be important, as long as it's multi-functional as an add on, or as an only BOB. The purpose would be geared not only survival use, but recreational ease too. Something that we could use there, and then also if SHTF, it would be worth taking. I just feel like there's something missing in what I've got so far. Any ideas?
> 
> My list so far includes:
> 1st Aid kit that will include ointments for poison ivy, bug bites, burn cream, and hook removal in skin.
> Tarp (hoping to get a 7x9 to roll up reasonably)
> Hammock
> Retractable fishing pole already spooled w line
> Extra spool of line
> Fishing Kit
> Roll of HD Foil (for cooking the fish over fire)
> 10+ pairs latex gloves
> Crank Flashlight/Radio
> Ammo (our most popular rounds would be .40, .22lr and 12ga)
> Few lightsticks
> Fire Making Kit
> Shower Kit w baby wipes
> Pocket Stove (preferably my butane powered one, w large canister of butane)
> Bug Spray
> 2-3 Knives (filet and other)
> Towel and washrag (if I can't fit the towel, then just the rags)
> Toilet paper
> $50 in small bills
> Large Trash Bags
> My own Heirloom Seeds, just in case INCH
> 100ft paracord
> 
> Food wise. Planning on including a medium cookpot and a large military fork and spoon. Along with some of the dehydrated 1 pot meals that I've made. Throwing in some no-cook eats and treats like pkgd tuna and protein bars.
> 
> Filling in what space is left with bottled water.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(Hey all. I'm going to start working on my first Buried Survival Cache), is this correct, are you really going to buried your supplies? Why?


----------



## LincTex

readytogo said:


> is this correct, are you really going to buried your supplies? Why?


Safe keeping... also, if you need to leave your primary location for any reason (riots, etc.) and you can get away and to your "secret stash" you will have supplies to fall back on to 

It doesn't have to be "buried". 
I have a nice cache hidden in an old filing cabinet amongst a big junk heap out in the middle of nowhere! (above ground)


----------



## RJJackson

The large trash bags work for keeping things dry but you could add in some 8" cable ties and a few 30 and 60 gal, clear garbage bags. The reason for this is you can use the 30 gal clear bags for transpiration stills and the 60 gallon size can be used for shelter making. 

Google transpiration still and you will see what it is and how to make one using a 30 gal clear bag and 1 cable tie. See attachment for pictures of one that I made.

Your addition of 100 ft of 550 or paracord is great but you may want to consider cutting it into 2-50ft lengths, 100 ft can be a pain to unroll and use.


----------



## redneckapocalypse

For simple burial caches we use 6" to 8" diameter pvc sewer pipe. Cap one end and drop a large piece of dry ice in the bottom. Add all your gear FIREARMS LAST into the pipe and when the dry ice stops smoking seal the open end. This type of cache will last for years. The pipe can be whatever length you feel comfortable with, and when the end cap is unscrewed can also be used for water carrying/storage...


----------



## moondancer

Why dry ice


----------



## Caribou

moondancer said:


> Why dry ice


Dry ice is CO2 and it is heavier than air. If you put a little low in the bucket it will displace the oxygen as the dry ice sublimates. This stops any oxidation and will prevent any bug eggs from hatching.

A lot of people use this method for long term food storage but anything that might be damaged by oxygen would benefit.


----------



## moondancer

Ok makes sense thank you very much I'll try it next time


----------

